# the buck I used was AGS, Mine ADGA...



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Being new to this goat thing... i found a new friend who helped me with my first few months with goats, and I used her buck to breed my ND doe... but a couple of weeks after I asked WHO he was registered with and she said AGS.... Will I have a problem registering kids? My girl is ADGA...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you need a copy of the bucks AGS papers (photo copy is fine) and a service memo 

then fill out the paperwork as normal for ADGA


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, what Stacey said. I do it all the time. Make sure you get service memos to go along with the copy though!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks girls, that sounds pretty painless...


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I am thinking about getting some triple registered does later in life (in about 2 years if the lady is still around) my buck is only registered to one though,does that mean the off springs could all be triple registered???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

depends which registry. If he is registered with AGS or ADGA then yes you can get him registered with teh other two. IF he is only registered with NDGA then no he cant be AGS or ADGA registered


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

OKay, I think he's with the NDGA, no big deal, was just curious  I shouldn't have a problem selling his babies, papered goats kids go for like $15 or so. Of course this triple registered lady wants a lot for just KIDS, but she has nice stock (for my location) and pretty close. It could be worth it.


----------

